# Callie needs a middle name!



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You know that disapproving voice that mother's use when they call their children by their full name? lol

I swear Callie has been such a pistol this past week! I just get her out of something she shouldn't be into and she's into something else. You can actually see her mind turning as she's thinking, 'what can I get into next?'. :smpullhair: 

So....Callie needs a middle name. I'm thinking Trouble. What do you think?


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

"Sugarpie"

Sorry, I couldn't be stern looking into those eyes.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Crystal she is so cute...It's so funny all mine have
middle name...Reginald Dewayne, Alvin James, Chloe Louise
and Libby Lu.....mmmm Callie I'm thinking :innocent: , let me
get back to you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have my son thinking up a middle name for her, he gives all our pups their middle names, Chloe Amelia, Riley Lucas and Noelle Anastasia.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It seemed that all the Lhasas I kept for show were all "full of themselves" and each had a middle name of "Dam it". There was Shorty "Dam It" Don't, Gambler "Dam It" Shut Up, etc. etc.

If trouble doesn't work, you can try this one. LOL


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What about "It Wasn't Me"? I cannot believe she is causing so much trouble!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

My son suggested Callie Victoria or Callie Natasha, i say if she's a trouble maker then Callie Tasmanian Devil. Lol.

Crystal, Callie is getting prettier and prettier with each picture you post.:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> It seemed that all the Lhasas I kept for show were all "full of themselves" and each had a middle name of "Dam it". There was Shorty "Dam It" Don't, Gambler "Dam It" Shut Up, etc. etc.
> 
> If trouble doesn't work, you can try this one. LOL






mysugarbears said:


> My son suggested Callie Victoria or Callie Natasha, i say if she's a trouble maker then Callie Tasmanian Devil. Lol.
> 
> Crystal, Callie is getting prettier and prettier with each picture you post.:wub:


Awww....thank you! She really is getting prettier now that her hair is growing out. And your son is great at names! I'm thinking Callie TD. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

LOL!!! What a cutie she is!!! Reminds me of my Kallie ... too smart for her own good!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal, I coud take that trouble right off your hands. No, huh? Let's see - Vixen's already taken on SM. How about "My Brudda did it" or "My sista did it?"


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she is too cute for her own good .. i think callie "innocent' will do !!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Funny. I can actually see the same glint and expression in her face that Lola gets when she is being a devil... I tend to call her a monkey, minx, divil, or scamp... but it doesn't really go with her name, Ahh! well.

May be your fault  you called her that already.. RapsCALLIon.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Callie Anne or Calllie Sue ? Anne of Green Gables was always getting into trouble, but are you sure that's not Jett wearing a dress ? not that you would ever do that :innocent: she is so adorable how could she ever get into trouble ?


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

She is not a little trouble maker she is just TOO cute.
Callie anne
Callie joy
Callie May
Callie Pie


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

how about Callie Little Rascal??:wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

How about Callie-Cabal? LOL ....( cabal means secret schemes of a small group of 'plotters")
From what you say...seems like it would fit her perfectly!!LOL....However hard to imagine such an angelic face getting into any kind of trouble.... it just can't be!!
Have to say in that photo she almost doesn't look real... she is gorgeous!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I gave you one suggestion on FB but I thought of another:

"Callie Margaret Wyse leave your brother's toys alone right this instant!"


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Callie Faith, Callie Beth, Callie Amarosa, Callie Rose, Callie Sky


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ooooh - Callie Lily...like the flower (sort of) :flowers:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My groomer says that she gives all of her clients' girl dogs the middle name Marie, like Tessa Marie. So, how about Callie Marie?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Ooooh - Callie Lily...like the flower (sort of) :flowers:


 

:aktion033: I like it


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Ooooh - Callie Lily...like the flower (sort of) :flowers:


 
I like this one too!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

maggieh said:


> My groomer says that she gives all of her clients' girl dogs the middle name Marie, like Tessa Marie. So, how about Callie Marie?


 
My son also thought of Callie Marie and i told him it reminded me of Marie Callender (sp?) who makes the frozen dinners and also he too thought of Callie Rose. I too thought of Callie Lily sort of like the flower.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

You could give her a name like Callie Angel!
Like a tongue in cheek name! 
I call Paris "Sunshine" when she is cranky, so opposite is cute!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

She is such a pretty little stinker Crystal. I don't know how you could look at that face and feel the need to get stern with her LOL!!!!!!

I know what you mean with the middle names though. I use their full birth names all the time when I mean business. "Benjamin Angelo" and "Emma Angelica" know I am serious when they hear their full names! Does Jett and Zoe have middle names? Maybe you can coordinate with them?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm loving all these suggestions. Can't use Anne cuz that's Zoe's middle name. And Jett's is Bleu.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

After sleeping on this...my two favorites are Callie Rose
or Callie Nicole.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Haha! I don't have any suggestions for names, but your Callie is so adorable. She always looks so bright-eyed and bushy-tailed. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Crystal, Callie is so cute. It is so funny, and time the girls at work are having a baby and know they are having a girl, I sweetly ask  awwww could you name her "Christine" LOL, and they just giggle. Always wanted a little girl named Christine.

Anyway, how about, 


"Callie Christine, you get over here right now, even though you look so cute running around the house with my slippers" LOL Oh she is a doll.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, look at that sweet little face :wub:. She looks pretty angelic to me. I'd like to call her Callie's mine.:innocent:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> You know that disapproving voice that mother's use when they call their children by their full name? lol
> 
> I swear Callie has been such a pistol this past week! I just get her out of something she shouldn't be into and she's into something else. You can actually see her mind turning as she's thinking, 'what can I get into next?'. :smpullhair:
> 
> So....Callie needs a middle name. I'm thinking Trouble. What do you think?


 
Dewr Anti Cwystal and Sissi Cawi....

Dis is Feddie... I'm feewin' bedder now. I stiwl hab a "sore froat" but Iz a widdle bit bedder, when I bweave now...ownwy sumtimz nod awl de time. 

I wub my sissi cawi. I fink herz iz NOT twubel ani more dan I iz twubel. ha ha. Mi momi uzed to cawl cawi.. "Callie Mae" wen herz waz at momi chewl's hows. 

lub
Feddie!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

My stepdaughters middle name is Maxine it's a great middle name to put a lot of emphasis on. Callie Maxine you stop that right now!!

Izzie has managed to rack up three names lately -"Isabella Marie Swan get back here!"


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

lol..I had really thought about Callie Lilly. Grandma says it doesn't roll off the tongue. :huh:

Love Callie Rose. Hmmmm.....may go with that. I've also thought about Callie Grace.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Callie Grace is really pretty but Hunter thinks her name should be "Callie Hunter" but Hunter's mom likes longer middle names because they sound more like your in trouble. If Zoe is an A and Zett is a B maybe a D for Callie?!?!? Callie Danielle? Callie Dolores??


----------



## misti9er (Mar 24, 2009)

Callie Sue. You can have a remake of the song Peggy Sue. Callie Sue

*Callie Sue, Callie Sue 
pretty pretty pretty pretty Callie Sue 
oh Callie - my Callie Sue 
oh well, I love you gal and I need you Callie Sue 

I love you Callie Sue - with a love so rare and true 
oh Callie - my Callie Sue 
well I love you gal - I want you Callie Sue 

oh well, I love you gal and I want you Callie Sue*

ok now Ive got the song Callie Sue stuck in my head.. my husband and daughter are going to think Ive lost my mind walking around singing the song lol


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> lol..I had really thought about Callie Lilly. Grandma says it doesn't roll off the tongue. :huh:
> 
> Love Callie Rose. Hmmmm.....may go with that. I've also thought about Callie Grace.


 
I think Callie Rose sounds like a love song:wub: so beautiful and pure, it also rolls of the tongue easy


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

These are all great suggestions for a middle name. I just can't believe that such a sweet girl could cause any trouble!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I think Callie Rose is pretty too.  or there is always Callie Lola


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Callie Grace is really pretty but Hunter thinks her name should be "Callie Hunter" but Hunter's mom likes longer middle names because they sound more like your in trouble. If Zoe is an A and Zett is a B maybe a D for Callie?!?!? Callie Danielle? Callie Dolores??



roflol...G'ma has already been suggesting just the initial D. It could stand for a few different things depending on what she's up to at any given time. :innocent::HistericalSmiley:


----------

